# Pigeon diapers/poops/etc



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Since I'm very excitedly waiting for *BoniBirds'* ingenious pigeon diapers to be avaliable AHEM!! ...  ...I thought I'd ask how you people with pet pigeons in the house deal with all the messiness? 

I only have one bird and she makes a mess everywhere, so I cannot imagine how you people cope with more than one house pigeon! My pidge does not deal well with being caged, so we let her roam free, and sadly we have carpet mostly everywhere. So I bought those rolls of clear plastic matting and put them in places she most frequents (doors, cabinets, etc). I also recently made a kind of "poop catcher" at the top of the bedroom door that keeps the mess at a minimum and away from the floor (also much less appaling to surprise guests). 

I guess I'm asking if you guys with free-roaming pigies put diapers on them, or have any other creative methods of keeping the constant clean-up at a minimum? It'd be interesting and helpful to me...thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I pretty much do what you do. It can be a chore but it just goes with the territory of having any bird indoors.
I tried diapers from, www.avianfashions.com but my birds never could get used to the diaper. They would freak out, would fall on their side looking totally helpless and paralyzed. It worked. I couldn't force fashion on them.  
The key to avian diapers may be starting when they are babies. The diapers even if they work, should onlly been worn for a limited time or so the instructions say.
Best of luck with this one.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

tsaurus said:


> ...I also recently made a kind of "poop catcher" at the top of the bedroom door that keeps the mess at a minimum and away from the floor (also much less appaling to surprise guests)....


Could you share a photo or more details on you top of door poop catcher? The concept is interesting.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

WoHi is another bird that does NOT like to be confined in his cage, so he and I are working on a "potty pouch" of sorts right now. I know how much he hates wearing a bandage (multiple fractures.. left wing), so I am pretty sure he won't be happy about a big ol' pair of "draw'rs" either. 

Once I have a suitable garment for him, I'll post some pics.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think Boni has a better diaper than the Flight Suits because there is less material and the bird has more freedom. The younger the bird trained to them and the more often, even if only for short periods of time, I think would/could make a tremendous difference.

I do a LOT of poop pick up exercises when I let Squeaks run naked in "mate" mode. I have many MORE to pick up. In daddy mode, he poops less but bigger poops...much easier to clean!

I also use, if necessary, a liquid product that I buy at Petco, called "Nature's Miracle." I get the one for cats but it works great on possible pijie poop stains! Of course, it helps that my carpet is a brown color!  

Hope these comments help!

Shi


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello Pigeon People! So Sorry you have not heard from me in a while (have you ever tried to build a web page before!) Between Betti and Mr Hooters walking across my key board and demanding attention- and creating something readable! Well-We have been busy at our Pigeon house! 
All I am waiting for is feed back from my New Web Site that the bugs are worked out and some permission for use of pictures and words for testimonials -then I will have an terrific answer to all the pooping problem a pigeon can plop!


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

*The Mess*

Hello,

I have two non-flying pigeons and their two months babies inside my house. I know exactly what you're talking about. I hope the babies take off on their own and leave the house soon. I put newspapers where the pigeons hangout, but I wake up in the morning and find them wandering around and the poop is everywhere! I found one of the babies playing the piano the other day! The solution is a big cage in the backyard, but I haven't found one yet.

Anton


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Anton,

You can build them a nice aviary with hardware cloth, overnighting them outdoors will require a little bit of predator/weather proofing, but it is well worth it.

You can also allow the couple to practice "birth control" if you are worried about too many babies. I replace all my couple's eggs with dummy plastic eggs as soon as they are layed. It sure helps keep from overcrowding their coop. There are no babies when the eggs are fresh layed, as cell division only begins upon incubation.


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

*Aviary*

A home made aviary sounds like a very good idea. Do you happen to have more specific information regarding how to build one? 

Anton


----------

